# Souris Cyborg Rat 5



## Benbaker (29 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai récemment installé une souris *Cyborg Rat 5*, et après avoir redémarrer mon Imac, les touches que j'ai configuré sur ma souris ne sont pas pris en compte, et l'icône de Cyborg n'apparait plus dans la bar de menu.

Quelqu'un a-t-il la solution à ce problème?

Merci.


----------



## Nyrvan (4 Juillet 2012)

Je viens de voir ton message car j'ai également acheter une souris de ce constructeur. Autant la mécanique de la souris est exemplaire, la construction est d'une grande solidité (contrairement aux produits Logitech), d'une précision hors du commun... Mais les drivers sont justes catastrophiques, à croire qu'ils essaient de battre le Logitech Contrôle Center. Impossible de définir des profils, plantages en boucle dès qu'on ouvre les prefs systèmes, modification de certains symboles ou nom (Carnet d'Adresse devient Ca/////////////net), etc.

Bref, je l'ai rapportée au magasin car pour ce prix là, je ne peux pas accepter qu'un produit me pourrisse autant le système.


----------



## MatthMac (3 Février 2013)

allez sur: http://www.cyborggaming.com
!!!  la page doit être en anglais !!!
cliquez sur: downloads 
et laissez vous guider.
pas besoin du driver, juste le logiciel. 
pas de panique ça sera tous de même en français.
et voilà..


----------

